# internal cables, why are they exposed under BB?



## slcpunk (May 28, 2008)

2013 Tarmac SL4 frame ( and others too, pretty sure ).

So the cables are all nicely inside the frame, but right under the BB, they are exposed _to the cable_ such that they can get all dirty -- and in the dirtiest spot! 

Is that opening there just because it would be impossible to route them without it?

Why isn't there a little plastic cover to keep it all clean?

Am I over thinking it?


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

I've thought the same.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

slcpunk said:


> 2013 Tarmac SL4 frame ( and others too, pretty sure ).
> 
> So the cables are all nicely inside the frame, but right under the BB, they are exposed _to the cable_ such that they can get all dirty -- and in the dirtiest spot!
> 
> ...


A pretty common construction because:
a. water drainage
b. biggest reason....as you state, how could you route the cable through the down tubes and the rear chainstay without an opening below the BB? Pretty hard to do. Yes the cable guide could be countersunk and place a door over it. Virtually all modern carbon road bikes have the cable guide exposed under the BB even with external cable routing.


----------

